# Routine nursing service - o2 sat



## Willow123 (Apr 19, 2013)

Hello:

We have been auditing inpatient hospital claims for over 10 years for unbundled charges. I have a question regarding 02 saturation. I have been disallowing these charges as routine nursing services done at patient bedside. I am trying to find some written documention to support this as a true routine service in Medicare  or anyother site. Any insights is greatly appreciation. 

Thanks,


----------



## kevbshields (Apr 20, 2013)

Medicare pays on DRG, so how would the hospital be generating a charge for 02 sats?  I'm not sure what (other than pro fees) would separately payable (per Medicare) for an inpatient stay.


Yes, they are performed bedside by CNAs or other nursing assistants.  In some patients, the monitoring may be done continuously.


----------

